# Wo bekomm ich diese Textur her ?



## The-God (1. April 2004)

Hi,

Weiß jemand wo ich diese Textur herbekomme oder wie ich so eine ähnliche erstellen kann hat nen ziemlichen Lederlook ich hoffe das Bild hilft euch ist ein bisschen unscharf und man kann auch nicht viel davon sehen.

Gruß


----------



## McAce (1. April 2004)

schau mal hier http://www.thewebmachine.com/ dort klar unter Photoshop
dort dann auf der linken Seite nach Leather Type suchen.

Ist in English nur so als Hinweis


----------



## The-God (1. April 2004)

Ist nicht schlecht das sieht meiner Meinung nach ein bisschen künstlich aus gibt es nicht irgendwo ein Archiv mit solchen Ledertexturen ?

Gruß


----------



## The-God (1. April 2004)

Ich glaub ich hab die passende Textur gefunden hier falls jemand was damit anfangen kann ist übrigens ne Endlostextur 

http://www.tarnfleck.net/seiten/11tx/leder.jpg

Gruß


----------



## schnarnd (1. April 2004)

Das ist eher Elefantenhaut


----------



## The-God (1. April 2004)

Ist aber ungefähr das was ich brauche  Weiß einer wie ich es jetzt so ungefähr hinbekomme wie bei der Pearl Harbour DVD Hülle also so mit abgebrannten Kanten und das das Leder an manchen Stellen heller ist als an anderen ? Ich kann nirgends ein besseres Bild finden irgendwie kann man da nicht viel erkennen aber ich werd morgen nochmal nach einem besseren schauen.

Gruß


----------



## grafillo (1. April 2004)

*Schau mal hier*

Vielleicht hier? 

Gruß grafillo


----------



## da_Dj (2. April 2004)

Hell/Dunkel kriegst du mit Abwedler/Nachbelichter Tool hin (Schnelltaste o bzw. Shift+o). Die "abgebrannten" Stellen ... Versuch mal auf einer neuen Ebene drüber zu brushen und dann den Ebenenmodus zu verändern.


----------



## The-God (2. April 2004)

Der alte Buchrücken gefällt mir aber ich möchte nicht dafür zahlen 

Das mit dem Abwedler/Nachbelichter funktioniert irgendwie nicht aber vielleicht liegts auch daran das ich ne Ebene erstellt hab und dann über Fülloptionen bei Musterüberlagerung diese Textur angegeben. Also wenn ich mit dem Abwedler über die Textur fahre passiert gar nix. Weiß jemand woran das liegt ?

Gruß


----------



## da_Dj (2. April 2004)

An der Musterüberlagerung ... Hättest ne Ebene nicht durch die Fülloptionen damit füllen sollen, somit kannst du nur die Originalebene bearbeiten und nicht das Muster. Hast schon richtig erkannt


----------



## The-God (2. April 2004)

Ich habs dann einfach ne neue Ebene erstellt und dann bearbeiten > Fläche füllen und dort das Muster ausgewählt dann hats auch mit dem abwedeln etc. geklappt


----------



## da_Dj (2. April 2004)

Und funktionierts jetzt so wie gewünscht? Wenn ja, schön


----------



## The-God (2. April 2004)

Ja genauso wie ich es wollte  Danke nochmal


----------

